# Way to Ruin a Perfectly Good E92 M3!



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like an F&F inspired Civic


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*Wonder how much it cost to ruin it*

_Your right, ruined, plus the cost to ruin it, could have had a nice 2nd car. Im just glad I dont have taste like that and think it looks good, I think Jimmy540i.com says it all for bad taste, for those who have never seen it take a look, amazing

http://www.jimmy540i.com/bmwnightmare.htm_

_I dont know Jimmy or ever asked him any questions but he is always aroudn a bunch of women in the pictures but always has his faced fuzzed out, always wondered why, sure has some nice cars. I remember seeing one picture where there was money just thrown everywhere inside I think it was a Porche, Ferrari or something, seems like the dude has money.

For those who want to check out cars worse than this one, click on the link above.
_


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

i like the paint scheme honestly, but not the body work.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Other than the rear bumper it doesnt look TOO bad....


----------



## BavarianBeast (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahahaha wtf


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I`m sure most 12-year olds would describe it as "Cool !"....


----------



## bmwdriver82 (Feb 5, 2010)

those russians always trying to be different, you should leave beauty untouched.


----------

